

Show HN: Askmee - dontpanicgr
http://askmee.co

======
emilioolivares
Nice interface, really like the design. That being said there is no content,
this will be very hard to get off the ground. You need to get very creative to
kick-start this a make it a valuable alternative to Reddit.

Some ideas: 1\. Focus on a niche; Reddit is the king of general AMA's, what's
your edge? Why would I use your site? 2\. Kick start your content by getting
well known people in your niche to host an AMA 3\. Forget this idea, use your
talent to build something else! :)

~~~
dontpanicgr
Thanks. I will go with number 3. ;-)

------
personjerry
For what reason would someone choose to use this over reddit?

~~~
arsenide
For what reason would someone choose to use Quora over Ask(subreddit)?

(Serious question as I have no idea)

~~~
dontpanicgr
This is true.

------
exizt88
Your whitespace is all over the place. Try to keep things more bunched up.
Like this: [http://i.imgur.com/LaR1gaH.png](http://i.imgur.com/LaR1gaH.png)

~~~
ghayes
The looping 1-Up gif tends to be distracting as well.

~~~
cornstalks
This. 1000x this. Removing the distracting gif (and adding a little padding
below the PayPal thing) makes it better, in my opinion:
[http://i.imgur.com/PzDCCL0.png](http://i.imgur.com/PzDCCL0.png)

------
Geee
I don't see how this could work without a large base community. Reddit has
tens of millions of users, which makes the AMA concept work (win/win for both
sides). However, Reddit AMAs aren't _that_ mainstream though, and there could
be a way to extend this concept into the reach of Facebook's billion+ users.
So, I think the only way to make this work would be tight integration into
Facebook, and possibly a mobile app. Monetization strategy could be to make
the AMA hosts pay depending on the size of the reached audience.

~~~
khoury
I agree, you need to develop it further, not just make an /r/iama clone with
some popular design patterns applied to it.

------
dyeje
That GIF of the mushroom is straight up painful.

------
Hysterica
You should really look into not including your site development posts within
the Tags feature on the right of the screen. I clicked them expecting to be
legitimate AMAs related to that tag (e.g. 'Google' tag being a Google
employee), but it's just a moderator explaining a new feature which is
frustrating to the user.

------
dontpanicgr
Really great great feedback. So i will start with the obvious and remove the
so loved mushroom. And do some cleaning on my tags. As for growth strategy
more high profile people or just one high profile professional that has a
dedicated audience will help.

------
what_ever
Hah, I have thought so many times about making something like this since I am
not fond of Reddit as an interface for AMAs. But every time I just stopped at
thought how am I going to lure people away from r/IAMA. Good luck =)

~~~
dontpanicgr
Thanks what_ever.

------
dontpanicgr
A new AMAzing platform to host your AMA! 👍👍👍👍👍

